# Dirt 2 Probleme - 32 oder 64 Bit



## klyer (9. Dezember 2009)

hi leutz,

ich hab mir mal colin mcrae dirt 2 geholt.
und jetzt bekomme ich stöndig eine fehlermeldung, wenn ich es installieren will.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betriebssystem ist win 7 ultimate x64.


vielen dank 

mfg klyer


----------



## moe (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

hast dus mal im kompatibilitätsmodus probiert?


----------



## klyer (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

jop hab ich auch schon ausprobiert....->geht nich 

vl. liegt es ja auch an irgend einem treiber..... oder was ich eher denke, das es einfach unter win 7 x64 nich geht.


----------



## moe (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

hats du den neuesten treiber für deine graka drauf? hab auf diversen seiten gelesen, dass es mit nvivida beta treibern nicht gehen soll.
hast du n original oder irgendwo gezogen?


----------



## klyer (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

die neusten treiber hab ich auch schon drauf gemacht, bezüglich nvidia.... 
habe es nicht "direkt" gekauft...   ->bei anderen läuft es ja aber trotzdem....
und wenn es nich läuft, wäre auch nich so schlimm... 

mfg
klyer


----------



## ph1driver (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

An Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit kann es nicht liegen, habe ich selber, und bei mir läuft es Butterweich.


----------



## Nomad (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

hab mal ne frage: ich hab auch die demo und wenn ich im wohnmobil bin läuft es sehr langsam! ist das normal?? rennen und der außenbereich laufen flüssig in 1680x1050 ,4xMSAA, alles soweit hoch wie es geht.


----------



## ph1driver (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

Das liegt am Treiber! Nehm mal den 9.11, dann rennt alles 1A


----------



## Nomad (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

o_O wie geht das?? plötzlich läuft es flüssig nur weil ein neuer treiber drauf ist???

na ja egal, hauptsache es geht^^ 

danke ph1driver!


----------



## msdd63 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*



klyer schrieb:


> hi leutz,
> 
> ich hab mir mal colin mcrae dirt 2 geholt.
> und jetzt bekomme ich stöndig eine fehlermeldung, wenn ich es installieren will.
> ...



ich hatte das selbe problem mit der demo. habe vista 64-bit. die demo lies sich nicht installieren. mit dr vollversion gibt´s bei mir keine probleme. lies sich geschmeidig installieren und läuft perfekt. ein geiles game. besser als nfs shift und das war schon hammer. anfang januar kommt win 7 auf meinen rechner, auch in der 64-bit version. mal sehen ob damit auch alles flutscht.


----------



## hojelujo (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: dirt 2 probleme*

Hallo!
Hab bei mir Dirt2 installiert  und gemäß der codemaster S. auch die Treiber
zurück gesetzt 182.50 für die 8800GTX OC keine Chance sobalt du auf spielen 
gehst , geht die ganze kiste fest !
wer hat ne gute idee!!!!


----------



## TheFeenix (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit der Demo und Windows 7 RC x64 keine Probleme... Unter XP x86 läufts auch topp.


----------



## seiLaut (22. Dezember 2009)

Da ein 64bit System immer 32bit Dateien ausführen kann, müsste die .exe einen Knacks haben. Hat die DVD keine Kratzer?
Zur Not mal schauen, obs fürs DVD Laufwerk eine neue Firmware gibt.


----------

